# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Server 2005 / VS 2005 Install Order

## Methos

Does it matter which order you install SQL Server 2005 and Visual Studio 2005?

I don't want to screw up the install if it does and rebuild the workstation!!! 

Thanks.

----------


## Methos

Ok, ok.  It installed Visual Studio 2005 and then SQL 2005. No problems.

Its just that I had soooo many problems with the beta that I didn't want to take the chance!

----------


## rmiao

In fact, order doesn't matter. I installed them in different order, all worked.

----------

